# "Darkness"



## Havoc13 (Jan 17, 2014)

Most people don't know that the biggest category of things that make troops combat ineffective are diseases and non-battle injuries (DNBI).

The worst part about DNBI is that in many cases, they are utterly avoidable.

Here is a story from an author we featured on the ShadowBlog describing how his unit tragically lost two Marines to an accident at night that should have been preventable.

"There but for the grace of God, go I..."

http://www.shadowspear.com/2014/01/darkness/



> And then the screams started. No gunshots, we weren’t getting attacked, but the shrieks of a man in pain. Agony. His screams cut through the night from a few trucks away and there was no way to block them out. Screams that made me whimper to hear. Fuck.


----------

